# Fluval EVO 5 lighting good for freshwater?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't find a power consumption for the spec V but pretty sure it is quite a bit lower than the EVO.
Color of the EVO won't be the best.
specV is 36 small LED's.. Probably no more than .2w each.
5w maybe...


----------



## natiedean24 (Jul 11, 2013)

You bought the wrong tank for freshwater planted. The EVO is for saltwater - says it on the box. 

The Spec V is now upgraded with a better light. Return the tank you bought back to the store and get an updated spec v. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Not a cool salesperson. They just wanted to land the sale.

travellife


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Yea I suspect they wanted to dump some overstock. That said, it will grow plants..
Now it seems there is an 11000K and a14000k one..

I suspect one would look like this:









or this (personal)


----------



## dailey (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you! I've spent a lot of time reading and trying to figure things out, and I'm most likely changing lights out soon. Not going to take the tank back as I already have it set up and planted, but it's my fault that I got the wrong set up. I should have just gone down to Petco and gotten the SPEC V for $20 less but instead just listened to the salesperson that the stronger light was better!

I have some Italian Val, Anubias Nana, a crypt, and something floating that I didn't pay close enough attention to to get the name. So all low - medium light plants? I'm wanting to keep it as simple as possible since it's my first planted tank, so I'm probably going to pick up the Finnex Stingray to replace the light. I actually like the look of the stock EVO light, but don't want to struggle with algae.

Bump:


----------



## Ministry85 (Feb 17, 2018)

dailey said:


> Thank you! I've spent a lot of time reading and trying to figure things out, and I'm most likely changing lights out soon. Not going to take the tank back as I already have it set up and planted, but it's my fault that I got the wrong set up. I should have just gone down to Petco and gotten the SPEC V for $20 less but instead just listened to the salesperson that the stronger light was better!
> 
> I have some Italian Val, Anubias Nana, a crypt, and something floating that I didn't pay close enough attention to to get the name. So all low - medium light plants? I'm wanting to keep it as simple as possible since it's my first planted tank, so I'm probably going to pick up the Finnex Stingray to replace the light. I actually like the look of the stock EVO light, but don't want to struggle with algae.
> 
> Bump:


Howdy,
Have you still got the stock light in your EVO tank? If so, are you getting a lot of algae issues?


----------

